# New Techniques!!!!



## DogsofWar.cc (Mar 20, 2002)

New techniques posted at DogsofWar.cc  courtesy of Mestre Carlos Gracie Jr.  Check them out and don't forget to vote for the girl of the month on the message board!!


----------



## girlychuks (Mar 20, 2002)

I LOVE grappling. Am I supposed to vote for whatever girl I want to get down with?
I think the girl on the left. She has more muscles and less fingernails. 
Love, Cathy, the girl who loves to grapple


----------



## hapkido_mgd (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by girlychuks _
> 
> *I LOVE grappling. Am I supposed to vote for whatever girl I want to get down with?
> I think the girl on the left. She has more muscles and less fingernails.
> Love, Cathy, the girl who loves to grapple *



:roflmao: Too damn funny!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 20, 2002)

I went to the site...was just thinking...man, that would have to hurt, having a thong pulled up over your head.

:erg:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 26, 2002)

Very interesting site, excuse me while I go take a cold shower.


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 26, 2002)

ummm uhhhh aaaaaaa..... ummmmmm uhhhhhh..... (homer like) drooling.... ummmm why cant i run a dojo like that????? the lost and mysterious art of the thong lol


----------

